# Linksys Router Power Adapter



## NoelNNY (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi -

First post for me - but what a helpful site! 

I have a Linksys WRT54GX, ver. 2, wireless G router to which I have lost the ac power adapter. The manual lists it as a 12 volt DC 1 amp (12VDC 1 A).

I have been to Radio Shack, Best Buy, and numerous electronic outlets, as well as exhaustive searches on the net, as well as contacting Linksys directly (they will not sell one separate! Imagine that for tech support!).

You guessed it - I cannot find one. I even went to my pack rat brother who probably has beat Noah and has collected at least one, if not two of everything on Earth - just in case, as he says!

Anyone have any idea where I can get one of these things? 

The ones I have found are 12VDC but .5a, 1.something amps, but none are 1 amp.

Anything anyone can chime in on would be appreciated.

(No there is no USB connection on the router to draw power from the CPU, either! Darn!)

Thanks

Noel in Northern NY!


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

one amp is 1000 mas (milliamperes), so you could try looking for 12 V 1000ma


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

http://www.google.com/search?q=12v+...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

A google search for 12V 1000ma brings up quite a bit.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

All you need is an adapter that supplies the current at the proper voltage. You can buy the matching plug at Radio Shack and roll your own.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I can't believe Linksys is that limited. I had this issue with a D-Link a while back and they said they could get me a replacement but I didn't want to pay what they were asking.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

would this work.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...er+12V&kw=power+adapter+12v&parentPage=search

And this will work as well.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...+Type/12+Volt+or+less&fbc=1&parentPage=family

Even with it being 1.5A and your Device only calls for 1A, you are OK. The device only pulls what it needs.


----------



## NoelNNY (Aug 1, 2007)

"J", John, and Squashman -

Hey - thanks very much!!! A 6 month problem solved in less than 24 hrs!!

WOOOOOWWWW!!!

"J" - I used your google link - and Radio Shack has these in stock locally!! 

Now all I need is the wireless Internet service provider to come though where i live in the country and bring me wireless service so I can "network" my house. 

I bought the router for my son who went to school out of state - at least he came home with the router and did not leave THAT behind! 

I also need to chew out my brother - ummmm, and electrical engineer! he could have told me 1 A = 1000 mA!!!! Come to think of it, the Radio Shack guy should have known that too when I was in the store. Oh well -

THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH!! 

PS: Squashman - "Roll my own"??? You mean solder on the connector pin, eh???


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes, I meant solder the matching connector on if you can't find an adapter that has the correct sized connector.

The two supplies that Squashman pointed out have universal plug adapters, so you just get the correct one and put it on the wire.

Watch the polarity of the connection, don't get it backwards!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

NoelNNY said:


> PS: Squashman - "Roll my own"??? You mean solder on the connector pin, eh???


There is only one thing in my life that I have rolled my own.


----------

